# WANTED: Macbook or Macbook pro



## Sydnorphyn (May 18, 2007)

Hello:

I am looking for a Macbook, G4 or Macbook pro for my daughter who is beginning her NT Greek education this Summer. If anyone has one they wish to sell or pass on to a 13 year old who is hungry for the Word of God, please let me know.

Grace and peace

John Oliff
sydnorphyn
[email protected]


----------



## Andrew P.C. (May 18, 2007)

Sydnorphyn said:


> Hello:
> 
> I am looking for a Macbook, G4 or Macbook pro for my daughter who is beginning her NT Greek education this Summer. If anyone has one they wish to sell or pass on to a 13 year old who is hungry for the Word of God, please let me know.
> 
> ...



Wow, 13 years old and she wants to learn NT greek? That's pretty cool.

(Sorry, I just had to say that, i dont have a macbook. Good Luck)


----------



## Sydnorphyn (May 18, 2007)

Andrew:
Thanks for your post, an example of the Grace of the Lord working. Pray that she whould continue to grow in the grace of Christ.


----------



## Tirian (May 18, 2007)

Just out of interest will you be using specific software for the Mac to teach your daughter NT Greek? We started our 7 year old on modern greek last year and he loves it - we are using Rosetta Stone. He's about 12 units ahead of me now...

Matt


----------



## Sydnorphyn (May 18, 2007)

Bill Mounce and various computer software; I am teaching NT Greek this Summer and she will be taking my course; I am also having the students work on Quia - a great resource for language (games, etc), and reading daily from the Greek with a diglot - NET Bible has put together one of the best with NA27 with tons of critical notes - grammar, theology, etc. 

John


----------

